# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > امنیت در PHP >  معرفی مقالات و سایت های امنیتی در PHP

## abolfazl-z

سلام دوستان  :لبخند: 

*مطالب آموزشی این انجمن :*

1. حملات SQL injection 

2. حملات فیشینگ (Phishing)

3. حملات Cross Site Scripting – XSS

4. fake login page

5. آرایه های خطرساز PHP

6. آپلود شل و جلوگیری از آن

 7. _هفت نقص امنیتی خطرناک که برنامه نویسان باید مراقب آنها باشند!_ 

8.چرا نباید در زمینهء امنیت و رمزنگاری از خودمان الگوریتم اختراع کنیم! 

9. bcrypt - الگوریتم هش پسورد حرفه ای 

10. روشهای شناسایی و مقابله با حملات DOS/DDOS *؛*

11. یک نکته امنیتی در mysqli (عدم مقداردهی مناسب مجموعه نویسه یا کاراکتر)

12. امنیت در کوکی

13. مشکلات مربوط به NULL بایت ها

14.  دانلود اسلاید Advanced SQL Injection (جدید)

15. حمله از طریق attribute ها (جدید)

____________ _____________ _________ ______________ ________ _________ ______
__________________ ______________ ________ _____ ___________________________ 
*_____ _________ ___________________ ________ _______________________*

*سایت های امنیتی :*

http://phpsec.org
http://www.securityfocus.com
http://www.php.net/manual/en/security.php
http://www.sitepoint.com/top-10-php-security-vulnerabilities
http://www.acunetix.com/websitesecurity/sql-injection
http://www.acunetix.com/websitesecurity/cross-site-scripting
http://security.stackexchange.com 
 http://phpsecurity.readthedocs.org/en/latest/Injection-Attacks.html 
 https://www.owasp.org/index.php/Main_Page
http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/php-se...-tutorial.html
http://www.phpsecure.info/v2/.php _new_
___ ______________ _________ __________ ____________________ _____ ____________ 
____________ ____________ ______________________ ___________________________ 
*___________________________ ______________ _______________ ________*

*کتاب های امنیتی :*

نام کتاب :  امنیت در کد های PHP 
نویسنده : آقای ابوالفضل ملک آبادی
تعداد صفحات : 33 صفحه
زبان : فارسی
 دانلود از سرور پرشین گیگ
__________________________________________________  ___________________________
نام کتاب : مرجع امنیت PHP
نویسنده : آقای شهریار جلایری
تعداد صفحات : 158 صفحه
زبان : فارسی
 دانلود از سرور پرشین گیگ
__________________________________________________  ___________________________
نام کتاب : امنیت در PHP
نویسنده : آقای محمد حسین عابدین پور
تعداد صفحات : 9 صفحه
زبان : فارسی
 دانلود از سرور پرشین گیگ
__________________________________________________  ___________________________
نام کتاب : Pro PHP Security 
نویسنده :  Chris Snyder, Thomas Myer, Michael Southwell
تعداد صفحات : 369 صفحه
زبان : انگلیسی
  دانلود از سرور پرشین گیگ 
__________________________________________________  ___________________________
نام کتاب : آسیب پذیری session fixation در برنامه های تحت وب
نویسنده : آقای امیرحسین استخریان
تعداد صفحات : 26 صفحه
زبان : فارسی
دانلود از سرور پرشین گیگ
__________________________________________________  ___________________________*
*نام کتاب : آموزش روش های نفوذ در PHP
نویسنده : آقای امیرحسین استخریان
تعداد صفحات : 36 صفحه
زبان : فارسی
دانلود از سرور پرشین گیگ
__________________________________________________  ___________________________*
*نام کتاب : آشنایی با حملات XSS و CSRF
نویسنده : آقای امیرحسین استخریان
تعداد صفحات : 18 صفحه
زبان : فارسی
دانلود از سرور پرشین گیگ

_______ ________ _____________________ __________ _________ ______ ____________ 
_______ __________________  _ ___________ ____________ _____________ ___________ 
*___________ ________________________ ___________ _________ _________


فیلم های امنیتی :*
__________________________________________________  _______________________ 
موضوع فیلم : Live Http Headers
تهیه کننده : آقای رضا قربانی
 دانلود از سرور پرشین گیگ
__________________________________________________  ___________________________
* هر کسی مقاله یا سایتی  دارد پیام خصوصی بدهد.*

با تشکر  :لبخند:

----------


## ProgExpert

لینک _دانلود همه در فرمت rar_ مرده است.

----------


## abolfazl-z

> لینک _دانلود همه در فرمت rar_ مرده است.


سرور 7upload قطع شده! یکی دیگر برایتون آپلود کردم.
موفق باشید.

----------


## ali.webdesign

دوست عزیز این کتاب از سرور حذف شده
نام کتاب :  امنیت در کد های PHP 
نویسنده : آقای ابوالفضل ملک آبادی

لطفا اگه امکان داره دوباره آپلود کنید

----------


## ali.webdesign

کتاب مرجع امنیت PHP هم دان نمیشه

لطفا اگه میشه به ایمیلم ارسال کنید
ali.torabi@mailfa.org

----------


## dsnweb

مرجع بزرگ آموزش امنیت ، هک ، برنامه نویسی ، طراحی سایت  ****************** دیزان وب *************** ادرس :  http://dsnweb.host-ir.ir

----------


## abolfazl-z

لینک ها بروزرسانی شدند.

----------


## omidabedi

1.اسپم ها پاک بشن تا تاپیک کارایشو داشته باشه بعنوان یک مرجع که هرکی مجبور نباشه اسپم هارو بخونه تا برسه به پست مفید.پیام خصوصی بدید.

2.کتاب ها اگر امکان داره همینجا اپلود بشه تا مشکلاتی از این قبیل پیش نیاد

برای اینکه این پست اسپم نباشه یه سایت خوب و مرجع هک و امنیت که از قلم دوستمون افتاده

https://www.owasp.org/index.php/Main_Page

----------


## seyyed_ali

سلام
خسته نباشید
من قصد دارم یه cms بنویسم و راستش اولین بار هست و تاحالا در مورد امنیت هیچ چیزی نخوندم و انجام ندادم
میخواستم بدونم ایا امکانش هست من cms رو بنویسم و وقتی کامل شد برگدم و باگ های امنیتش رو بر طرف کنم یا نیاز هست از پایه بالا برم.البته میدونم در اون صورت مشکل تر خواهد بود ولی میخوام بدونم مشکل جدی پیش نخواهد اومد برام؟
ممنون

----------


## abolfazl-z

سلام. بهتره تاپیک جداگانه بزنید.

----------

